# Pensacola Group Kayak trip Sept. 14th.



## lowprofile

I want to do another group trip and IceLogger will be here from California (and a few other places) and I know he wants to get out as well. 

I'm thinking Launch at chicken bone then make our way to the pass, from the pass we'll go south and hit all the inshore reefs along the way looking for topwater action and see if the Cobia are starting to thicken up. after hitting the cluster of reefs out by the barges we'll go south again and aim for the Liberty ship and hit a couple holes out that way while trolling deep divers and Dusters. once done at the outside reefs we'll aim for the pier then troll the 50ft mark back to chicken bone. 

just trolling it should take around 6-7 hours and if we stop a lot it will be almost all day. It might be a good idea to designate groups of 3-4 kayaks to keep track of each other easier.


----------



## foreverfishing

if I can get the cash im in.


----------



## Sea Rover

Cash, I thought we paddle these things to save cash! Haha


----------



## foreverfishing

I lost my only duster!! and I got to have the money to get to the beach. im still in high school and I got a girlfriend... dances... woo-hoo...


----------



## Sea Rover

Priorities man, and bitches aren't higher than fishing!


----------



## Lonster

I will be in town and would love to go. I bought an Outback a while back and have not taken it out in the gulf.


----------



## Ardiemus

Sea Rover, you crack me up.......


----------



## SaltWaterBuck

im in !! never been out that far in the kayak but im ready and waiting for a group outing like this i missed the pier to pier last week by a day......keep us posted


----------



## Ugly 1

You obviously have not met my Bitch!!!!! I think with 9 days to get ready even this old man might be able to get it together! UGLY


----------



## Disco

foreverfishing said:


> I lost my only duster!! and I got to have the money to get to the beach. im still in high school and I got a girlfriend... dances... woo-hoo...


Yo homie you dont need a duster just drag a cigar minnow on a home made king rig its super cheap!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowprofile

Disco said:


> Yo homie you dont need a duster just drag a cigar minnow on a home made king rig its super cheap!!!! :thumbsup:


i have a few red and white dusters, some #4 and #6 wire and a pack of trebles. im sure we can put something together.


----------



## foreverfishing

Disco said:


> Yo homie you dont need a duster just drag a cigar minnow on a home made king rig its super cheap!!!! :thumbsup:


 
I like the duster. I was having all the luck on the pier to pier trip until I made a dummy mistake and lost mine. when I started trolling just a minnow I stopped having runs. the rig was homemade though. 

and I know sea rover... she just pissed me off.... im in:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ugly 1

Alright Remi just bit me Im in too! Whats a duster???? UGLY


----------



## lowprofile

Ugly 1 said:


> Alright Remi just bit me Im in too! Whats a duster???? UGLY


Hannah says "Dibs!"


----------



## SaltWaterBuck

has anyone ever tried throwing a skirt from a spinnerbait in front of a cigar minnow ??? ive got a pile of them and have no interest in bass fishing


----------



## foreverfishing

SaltWaterBuck said:


> has anyone ever tried throwing a skirt from a spinnerbait in front of a cigar minnow ??? ive got a pile of them and have no interest in bass fishing


I don't see why not. try it. if you go ill drag one around to test the theory.


----------



## Ugly 1

lowprofile said:


> Hannah says "Dibs!"


 You know damn well if Remi came over to spend the night Hannah would make you sleep on the couch! No chance of you finding a spot with Noodles, Aspen and Remi in the house. What time are we fishing tomorrow? UGLY


----------



## SaltWaterBuck

foreverfishing said:


> I don't see why not. try it. if you go ill drag one around to test the theory.


 good deal i guess we'll find out whats up


----------



## lowprofile

Ugly 1 said:


> You know damn well if Remi came over to spend the night Hannah would make you sleep on the couch! No chance of you finding a spot with Noodles, Aspen and Remi in the house. What time are we fishing tomorrow? UGLY


haha. true. 

not sure. im off around 1ish. have to go take care of med. stuff, hit the gym and work those beach muscles then im going to try to find another ray. 

has anyone tried a spinner bait with a stinger hook and cig? i feel like a buzz bait would get their attention too.


----------



## ThaFish

foreverfishing said:


> I lost my only duster!! and I got to have the money to get to the beach. im still in high school and I got a girlfriend... dances... woo-hoo...


Matt just remove that girlfriend of yours & you won't have any more cash problems! I promise; it worked for me! :thumbup: Haha. Good luck finding that cash though.


----------



## Sea Rover

Matt I've got spare dusters!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Dangit!!!! I am already committed to a small tourney. But its inshore. And i am pissed with inshore right now. But I am coming down with sea sickness.


----------



## Jay39833

Count me in for this one! I am just about all done moving now and will have an Outback by then if anyone local can get one here quick enough. This is going to be bitchin'


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Jay39833 said:


> Count me in for this one! I am just about all done moving now and will have an Outback by then if anyone local can get one here quick enough. This is going to be bitchin'


The only thing bitchin' will be you because you catch no fish.....


----------



## Spinner

I head back to Wyoming on the 14th... Good luck and Great catching!


----------



## Ugly 1

Spinner said:


> I head back to Wyoming on the 14th... Good luck and Great catching!


 I heard the 14th was a bad day for driving to Wyoming! Something to do with the alignment of the stars and the pyramids! You should probably wait until the 15th to leave. UGLY


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

I think I could make another showing. I had a blast on our last trip. SeaRover? Sharkeater? Ya'll in? Slay some fish? Unless there's a ripple of course. Tight lines and calm waters!! YRM


----------



## lowprofile

Yellowrivermudder said:


> I think I could make another showing. I had a blast on our last trip. SeaRover? Sharkeater? Ya'll in? Slay some fish? Unless there's a ripple of course. Tight lines and calm waters!! YRM



lol. a ripple? it'll take a hurricane. we only beached last time so scarfus could get his rudder repaired. poor guy was doing circles in 4ft swells.


----------



## Sea Rover

lowprofile said:


> lol. a ripple? it'll take a hurricane. we only beached last time so scarfus could get his rudder repaired. poor guy was doing circles in 4ft swells.


Trust me Chris that wasn't pointed at you, it is a running joke from our Gulf trip a few weekends ago. :thumbsup:




Looking forward to this trip. Everyone ready to catch some fish??? I will of course be shooting some of my extremely professional videos along the way. 

Thanks again Chris for putting together another trip!


----------



## sharkeater

Sounds like fun! I can always come and catch bait fish.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

sharkeater said:


> Sounds like fun! I can always come and catch bait fish.


Lol...large yak groups seem to scare off your kings Sharkeater. Lol... I bet you'll be fighting the next bigen on this 6/14 trip! I'd enjoy seeing everyone catching bait AND the bigens. You are baitfish master though...squid too. You spent a lot of time on the last trip checking up on everyone, and not as much trolling. You'll get on em again. Tight Lines!!! YRM


----------



## Lonster

Ok, so what time should we meet?


----------



## lowprofile

5:30am showtime!

i'm getting atleast 2lbs of cigs this time


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

I am in. I don't have a GPS or ff right now though.


----------



## Lonster

I don't have a gps myself. Hopefully, we'll have a guide that does. Any recommendations on what to bring? I am an experienced fisherman and familiar with the gulf. However, I have never taken my ouback into the gulf. My plans are to bring 3 poles. One for bottom/ troll fishing, one for a drift line and one for casting on spanish or whatever. I will bring some king rigs and bottom rigs. I will also bring some gotchas and jigs to throw. I see a number of folks mention dusters. I have some. but never really used them mutch. Generally I use some leader with a treble hook setup for kings. Thoughts?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Bring both weighted and nonweighted dusters. Also be prepared to rig on the water. I try to have everything I might possibly need or have to build. Still trying to figure out where to mount the kitchen sink.


----------



## Lonster

Do you guys anchor or use a drift chute?


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

Lonster said:


> Do you guys anchor or use a drift chute?


Neither...In the gulf, as I discovered the hard way, it is best to go with current. An anchor can be helpful if you get over a reef, but IMO the hazards out-weigh the benefits. Leave the anchor in the truck. Promise...you won't miss it. Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

I will have my anchor. But hope not to use it. I would have killed someone for an anchor after paddling the Mariner and being worn out. Me and Jay both wanted a break but could not stop or end up in Orange Beach.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

I didn't intend to be as blatant in my opinion...of course you can tire out during a longer trip, as mentioned by Jason, but there are certain days, where the swells, and surf, will make you regret having it. Advice: Make sure you have one that WILL hold you still on sandy bottom if you're going to bring one, and find a way to secure it, so it is nearly impossible to drop on it's own. A dropped anchor in rough surf can be dangerous. I'm sure ya'll already know this, but just in case. Tight Lines!! YRM


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

The main reason I tired out was from paddling a foot drive kayak. Drive froze up. 

If seas ain't rough and I get tired I will drop anchor and rest. Anyone wanting to tie up is welcome to. 

I keep my anchor and rope in a two gallon bucket. It does not tangle, its all safely stored and no loose rope laying around.


----------



## foreverfishing

anybody have any idea how many miles this trip is? (yes I know we will paddle farther than the said distance)


----------



## Lonster

Thanks for tips guys. I have paddled my outback and it sucked. I feel your pain Jason. I'm getting stoked about this trip. My first kayak trip in the gulf, woo hoo. I suppose I'll find out if my standard fins hold up.


----------



## Loruna

I'm in!


----------



## Jay39833

jasoncooperpcola said:


> The main reason I tired out was from paddling a foot drive kayak. Drive froze up.
> 
> If seas ain't rough and I get tired I will drop anchor and rest. Anyone wanting to tie up is welcome to.
> 
> I keep my anchor and rope in a two gallon bucket. It does not tangle, its all safely stored and no loose rope laying around.


I wasn't tired. I just saw how tired you were and lagging behind so I decided to act tired and on the verge of death...so you didn't look like the only out of shape pansy who couldn't handle a ten mile paddle. 
Yep, that's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

Jay39833 said:


> I wasn't tired. I just saw how tired you were and lagging behind so I decided to act tired and on the verge of death...so you didn't look like the only out of shape pansy who couldn't handle a ten mile paddle.
> Yep, that's my story and I'm sticking to it!


:clapping::clap::clapping:
Way to stay with a bud Jay. On the 31st we yakked around 25 miles average, and I was a little fatigued, but not dead. lol... Looking forward to seeing you fellas out there, and doing your best to make someone else look good. lol Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## Jay39833

Yellowrivermudder said:


> :clapping::clap::clapping:
> Way to stay with a bud Jay. On the 31st we yakked around 25 miles average total, and I was a little fatigued, but not dead. lol... Looking forward to seeing you fellas out there, and doing your best to make someone else look good. lol Tight lines!!! YRM


I'd like to say I was doing the right buddy thing, but in reality I was staying close to Jason because he had already dropped my paddle in the drink and was carrying my favorite rod and reel on his yak for me. I don't know what is worse about him, his butter fingers or his ability to cause tangles, without even having a rod in his hands! I really wanted to do that last trip, but I was moving, and still am in the process, but should make it this Saturday!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Favorite rod and reel? The same one you hoped I would drop in because it was a pos? And I would have to replace it? With something better? 

I will have you know I have invested in a paddle leash! And I really don't know wtf is going on with the tangles. 

You were only hanging around because you had nothing to drink. If I remember correctly I gave you my last Gatorade. You know, the one that saved your life????


----------



## scarfus

I'm in, and I might have one or two other guys joining in.


----------



## Jay39833

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Favorite rod and reel? The same one you hoped I would drop in because it was a pos? And I would have to replace it? With something better?
> 
> I will have you know I have invested in a paddle leash! And I really don't know wtf is going on with the tangles.
> 
> You were only hanging around because you had nothing to drink. If I remember correctly I gave you my last Gatorade. You know, the one that saved your life????


Just because the reel is a pos doesn't mean it isn't my favorite! Just look at your quad, that thing is broke down and torn all apart in your garage, but I bet it is your favorite quad you own! The whole life saving Gatorade deal was just another part of my Oscar award winning acting performance. Hell, even when I was passed out dead in my truck when you guys took off, yep, just acting!


----------



## Longboarder850

Sounds like a fun trip! I would love to join yall but cant make it this Saturday. Hopefully there will be another trip like this. Enjoy!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

5:30 at Chicken Bone right?
I have a five pound box of cigs and will also get a box of squid. Yall reckon I should bring a bait net? I can always keep it in the bow. 

Also trying to figure out how to make due without my crate. I am bringing a 50qt cooler with ice for drinks so If anyone needs a place to keep cold drinks it is available. 

Might just ******* my cooler with rod holders.


----------



## Jay39833

Might just ******* my cooler with rod holders.[/QUOTE]

I'm heading to pick up ARSlingers outback right now, so do you want to borrow my super sweet rednecked boat seat with 3 storage rod holders and dual trolling rod holders?! Tell you what, if you like it, I will sell it to you for the cost of the seat, $30. That is giving you free the $500 worth of R&D and the 33' in 2x4's I used to construct it with!


----------



## Icelogger

Wow there is already a big trip planned and I see my name on it :001_huh:

I'm not really ready for it but I'd like to try and make it happened. I plan to get to town on Friday night.

The big things I need are saltwater reels and tackle. Dusters? Lures? Is there a store in Pensacola that sell diawa sealine reels?

What kind of trip is this? How long on the water? What and where is chicken bone?


P.S. I am looking to buy a used diawa sealine slx40sha or 30sha reel for sale.

Thanks.


----------



## Loruna

Icelogger said:


> Wow there is already a big trip planned and I see my name on it :001_huh:
> 
> I'm not really ready for it but I'd like to try and make it happened. I plan to get to town on Friday night.
> 
> The big things I need are saltwater reels and tackle. Dusters? Lures? Is there a store in Pensacola that sell diawa sealine reels?
> 
> What kind of trip is this? How long on the water? What and where is chicken bone?
> 
> 
> P.S. I am looking to buy a used diawa sealine slx40sha or 30sha reel for sale.
> 
> Thanks.


_"The big things I need are saltwater reels and tackle. Dusters? Lures? Is there a store in Pensacola that sell diawa sealine reels?"_
Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle carries Diawa Sealine reels as well as dusters and lures. Hot Spots on Pensacola Beach would have better pricing on lures but you would have to call them to see what is in stock.

_"What kind of trip is this?"_ 
Fishing in kayaks, derp.

_"How long on the water?"_
Depends on the weather but probably between 6 to 8 depending on how many fish will be fought. At this point the weather data shows we will be going against the high tide going out the Pass but the winds will be at our backs blowing 10 knots from the north in the morning then coming in back to chicken bone blowing 5 knots from the south in the afternoon. Waves around 1.5'. 
See here:http://www.surf-forecast.com/breaks/Pensacolabeach/forecasts/latest/six_day[/B]

I use that site for surfing and it tends to be very conservative so best case scenario is waves, wind and tides might be lighter than predicted.


_"What and where is chicken bone?"_
Once you cross the bridge take a right at the first stoplight on Fort Pickens road. Chicken Bone is the last parking lot on your right after the coral colored condos and before you enter Ft Pickens National Seashore.


----------



## lowprofile

Icelogger said:


> Wow there is already a big trip planned and I see my name on it :001_huh:
> 
> I'm not really ready for it but I'd like to try and make it happened. I plan to get to town on Friday night.
> 
> The big things I need are saltwater reels and tackle. Dusters? Lures? Is there a store in Pensacola that sell diawa sealine reels?
> 
> What kind of trip is this? How long on the water? What and where is chicken bone?
> 
> 
> P.S. I am looking to buy a used diawa sealine slx40sha or 30sha reel for sale.
> 
> Thanks.


i have a Saltist 40 with 30lb mono and a Quantum cabo with 12lb mono with matching rods you could borrow for the day. were going after kings, tuna, bobo and possible dorado and sails on the troll then checking structure for cobia and amber jack. snapper aren't in season but we will probably catch a lot.


----------



## Ugly 1

Icelogger check your PMs, I have gear you can use for the trip! And Im heading back to Cali for a visit with the family and Salmon season so Im not going to make this trip with you guys. I hope you guys all hook into some monsters out there! I will be checking the forum for a great report on Saturday night. Have fun and be safe!!!! UGLY


----------



## sharkeater

What kind of lures or live bait do you use for tuna?


----------



## Icelogger

lowprofile said:


> i have a Saltist 40 with 30lb mono and a Quantum cabo with 12lb mono with matching rods you could borrow for the day. were going after kings, tuna, bobo and possible dorado and sails on the troll then checking structure for cobia and amber jack. snapper aren't in season but we will probably catch a lot.


Thanks for letting me know what kind of fishing we are doing. And thanks for the offer to borrow gear.

I should be OK since Gulf breeze bait and tackle is open 24/7. I have rods and some 10-20lb combos already. All I need to pick up are two heavy conventional reels, some dusters and some deep divers. I'll be running 65lb spectra on the heavy set ups.

What dusters and deep divers should I pick up? Do I need to pick up wire leaders? Let me know anything else I should pick up.


----------



## foreverfishing

wait so this trip is shorter than the pier to pier?


----------



## lowprofile

foreverfishing said:


> wait so this trip is shorter than the pier to pier?


milage yes but it has spots to stop and fish.


----------



## foreverfishing

lowprofile said:


> milage yes but it has spots to stop and fish.


 
oh alright. I should still be going. got some yard work im doing for some cash so I should be there.


----------



## Jay39833

I saw someone talking about possibly coming across some cobia. I have never fished for them yet. Could someone suggest which lures or what not would be good for them? I may need to go shopping!


----------



## ARslinger

Jay39833 said:


> I saw someone talking about possibly coming across some cobia. I have never fished for them yet. Could someone suggest which lures or what not would be good for them? I may need to go shopping!


get a cobia jig which is what i caught them on. they want something to run away from them. or any live fish that is really lively will work. they chill mostly by wreck or structure but you never know. might get lucky and they just come to you like they did me lol


----------



## Jay39833

ARslinger said:


> you never know. might get lucky and they just come to you like they did me lol


I better get lucky, that's why I bought your Outback!


----------



## servo765

Depending on when I have to work Friday, I am going to try to make it. Stupid question, probably, but where is the best place to buy cigar minnows?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

I always buy them from Outcast, but we may be able to stop at the new bait boat and buy live cigs.


----------



## Jay39833

jasoncooperpcola said:


> I always buy them from Outcast, but we may be able to stop at the new bait boat and buy live cigs.


Don't they have a post here somewhere "not in kayak fishing" with their phone number? We may be able to arrange a meeting with them. By we, I mean you. So get to calling!


----------



## servo765

PaulandBethB

"Ch.10 or you can call 850.316.6940"


----------



## Cortc4z

Y'all ok with a semi new kayaker coming along?


----------



## Jay39833

Cortc4z said:


> Y'all ok with a semi new kayaker coming along?


That's cool, you just have to pay the initiation fee of a case of bud light and be hazed by flipping your yak, empty, in the surf!


----------



## Cortc4z

Ill be there just gotta figure out the tackle I need


----------



## Jay39833

Cortc4z said:


> Ill be there just gotta figure out the tackle I need


You won't need tackle, just follow Jason with a hook in the water. He will tangle you everytime, then steal his stuff. Hell, he usually manages several tangles while still at his truck and on the beach!


----------



## foreverfishing

just got dragged into helping a family move on Saturday.... yall have fun.


----------



## ARslinger

if your just trolling get a weighted duster with a cigar minnow live or dead. also get a yozuri deep diver minnow. i like the blue one. 15 dollars but i promise it will catch you at least 15 dollars worth of fish. for bottom you can use anything but you will catch the largest fish and especially grouper on LIVE cigar minnows.


----------



## Donnie24

So how many people are going fosure? I really wanna come but not sure if imma be able to.


----------



## Jay39833

foreverfishing said:


> just got dragged into helping a family move on Saturday.... yall have fun.


Change your name, you are not forever fishing. That is false advertisement! Saturday's are terrible to move on, too much traffic. Do it on Sunday when everyone is in church and off the roads!


----------



## foreverfishing

Jay39833 said:


> Change your name, you are not forever fishing. That is false advertisement! Saturday's are terrible to move on, too much traffic. Do it on Sunday when everyone is in church and off the roads!


 
they have to be out by sunday morning.... I think I might go have a "chat" with the land lord. haha


----------



## lowprofile

so, Neverfishing, you trying to go sharking this weekend at all?


----------



## Jay39833

foreverfishing said:


> they have to be out by sunday morning.... I think I might go have a "chat" with the land lord. haha


Bah, the eviction process takes a long time and if it is only one day, especially on a weekend, there is nothing they can legally do. Go fishing!


----------



## Jay39833

Donnie24 said:


> So how many people are going fosure? I really wanna come but not sure if imma be able to.


I think I just counted 11 definites, one maybe, yourself as a maybe and two other possibles via Scarfus. So, anywhere between 10 to 15 right now. Man, with that many people going, we may have to throw down a gentleman's bet of $1 for biggest fish!


----------



## SaltWaterBuck

+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loruna

Looks like the weather will be good. Waves around 1.5, low energy and light winds.


----------



## scarfus

Alright, I'm in + 1 more. Who's bringing dead cigs, and can I throw down on some? Outcast is way out of my way. I can also repay bait debts in cold yuengling.


----------



## scarfus

Also, what size sinkers are you guys using when dropping baits down on bottom structure?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

I will have five pounds each of squid and cigs. I am figuring between 3-4ounce leads.


----------



## scarfus

Is everyone planning on getting down on those 5 lbs? If so, that might not be enough. What's everyone elses bait plan? Has anyone talked to the bait barge?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

I did not plan on what I am bringing for everyone. I always bring 5 lbs of cigs and have some left over that get thrown away.


----------



## lowprofile

scarfus said:


> Also, what size sinkers are you guys using when dropping baits down on bottom structure?



I'm getting two lbs in the morning from GBBT.

i use 2-3oz with live baits and little current and as much as 8oz with heavier current or a big 10" blue runner.


----------



## Cortc4z

So can I meet someone at gbbt in the morning for tips on tackle? I have king leaders weighted dusters some bubble rigs 2lbs dead cigs can get more. And am I'm in a heritage angler do I need a hand gaff or net or something? And had issues getting fish in cooler when I went out last time by myself any tips?


----------



## Loruna

Cortc4z said:


> So can I meet someone at gbbt in the morning for tips on tackle? I have king leaders weighted dusters some bubble rigs 2lbs dead cigs can get more. And am I'm in a heritage angler do I need a hand gaff or net or something? And had issues getting fish in cooler when I went out last time by myself any tips?



_"So can I meet someone at gbbt in the morning for tips on tackle? I have king leaders weighted dusters some bubble rigs 2lbs dead cigs can get more."_

Those lures are good, GBBT is sold out of 1 and 2# cigs all they have is 5# left as of 5 minutes ago. I went to my spot to cast net but it was to late in the day to get live cigs.

And am I'm in a heritage angler do I need a hand gaff or net or something? And had issues getting fish in cooler when I went out last time by myself any tips?

Iki Jime them in the head when they get near the yak, game over. I'm surprised how many folks down here don't follow this simple technique.


----------



## Cortc4z

Iki jime?


----------



## Loruna

Stab them in the brain.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ikejime


----------



## lowprofile

i beat them with the back of my gaff... lol


----------



## JD7.62

No need to gaff fish with hard caudal fins like kings and bft. Just grab them by the tail. I've only gaffed two species, mahi and cobia. It's actually easier to tail grab then gaff while in the yak in my opinion. 

A landing net is useful for flounder though. They are really good at flipping off the hook when trying to swing them in the kayak!


----------



## Loruna

But, but stabbing in the brain is so much fun...


----------



## JD7.62

You can only keep two kings, out of curiosity what are you going to do after your limit?


----------



## lowprofile

JD7.62 said:


> You can only keep two kings, out of curiosity what are you going to do after your limit?


Catch and release? hand one off to fill another guys limit. use one for bait and catch another. :whistling: were not just targeting kings. there's been plenty of other fish around.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck

so chicken bone is the last parking lot before pickens on the right ?? and everyones meeting at 5:30 correct ??


----------



## lowprofile

yes and yes. there will be a few guys with GPS and FF's and i might have to wait a little bit for IceLogger. some may not want to.


----------



## lowprofile

i'll def. be trolling a big bait with bright skirt tomorrow.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

I am going to have the cast net in my bow. Odds probably ain't good for catching cigs with it.


----------



## Icelogger

i'll be there


----------



## flukedaddy

Yall be safe, And tight lines to ya, good luck.


----------



## Cortc4z

Awesome trip today guys I had a blast first king of the season for me and first big fish ever in a kayak


----------



## Ugly 1

lowprofile said:


> i'll def. be trolling a big bait with bright skirt tomorrow.


 WOW that's a big ballyhoo that makos eating!!!!


----------



## SaltWaterBuck

Cortc4z said:


> Awesome trip today guys I had a blast first king of the season for me and first big fish ever in a kayak


 here ya go bud good job:thumbup:


----------



## Lonster

I had a great time even though my legs are on fire.


----------



## Loruna

Good day out, but damn I think I need to buy a hobie soon.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

First big trip on my new drive and testing the new prop and I am wore out. My drive needs to be greased I reckon. 

I ended the day with two spanish and two mingo snapper. To be honest I feel its pointless going out there to bottom fish without sounder. I might put my atv rebuild on hold until I get one. 

Overall it was a fun trip until I flipped coming in and my beer and gatorade got hot.


----------



## lowprofile

anyone talk to John (scarfus). he was still out after i landed, went to get ice and food, came back and paramedics were at chicken bone. didn't see his truck, texted him and no reply. my speakers are toast so i can't call and no one knew what happened and the fire fighters and paramedics where out of sight...


----------



## JD7.62

Report? How'd yall do?


----------



## lowprofile

JD7.62 said:


> Report? How'd yall do?


ended up with spanish and kings. ran into a school of BIG black fin. found a net of some kind that was holding fish. it was easily 80ft and wadded up at one end suspended at 40ft in 60ft of water. spotted a big cobia, hooked said cobia and my braid was sliced on some part of that net. 

Lost two big kings as well. one to a floro leader and the other hook pulled under the yak.  Justin(icelogger) got a cuda. first i've seen actually caught out here and i try every time i see them. 

all my spanish were over 3lbs and caught a pencil of a king. fairly decent day.


----------



## MoganMan

Sounds like a good day, saw a ot, got a lot of action! Sorry bout the cobe and kings!


----------



## Sea Rover

Nice seeing you guys on the water. After you guys started heading in there was another boat fishing with is on the net and it looked like they had hooked into a little tuna. Saw lots of tuna there chasing the bait.


----------



## Icelogger

It was fun fishing with you guys! It was a fairly action filled day and a fun trip for my first time fishing the gulf. It was great to see new guys to ocean kayak fishing catching fish. I ended the day with 5 spanish, 1 cuda, and a bunch of small random species of bait fish. 

Sea Rover, yeah that spot was full of life where that net was. Its cool there is tuna there. I threw everything but the kitchen sink at those heavy schools of bait fish with no luck. I did see a huge cobia chasing those bait fish too.


----------



## lowprofile

Sea Rover said:


> Nice seeing you guys on the water. After you guys started heading in there was another boat fishing with is on the net and it looked like they had hooked into a little tuna. Saw lots of tuna there chasing the bait.


that was chris (yellow river mudder). he came out to see how we were doing. Hopefully he got into something. 

oh i also got a baby gag off some random structure on a vertical jig. hit it as soon as it hit bottom but was barely big enough to get the hook in its mouth.


----------



## Ptpainton

*Pictures?*

You guys got any more pictures to share from your trip??

How many miles was your trip?


----------



## ARslinger




----------



## Sea Rover

lowprofile that was me and YRM. We were on my skiff.


----------



## lowprofile

Sea Rover said:


> lowprofile that was me and YRM. We were on my skiff.


i know, i just forgot your name... 

you guys get anything around that net?


----------



## ARslinger

lowprofile said:


> i know, i just forgot your name...
> 
> you guys get anything around that net?


you mark the numbers for that net? best hand them here lol


----------



## Sea Rover

I wish I could have but I'm waiting for my new electronics to come in the mail. I was rolling with not GPS or anything. 


We didnt. We watched the tuna hitting but they weren't interested in what I had to offer.


----------



## lowprofile

i have the numbers. ill hook up the GPS tomorrow and PM you. i have the numbers to another spot that was holding a ton of bait and spanish.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

It was great to come across you boys out there...Sea Rover and I knew we'd find ya'll somewhere out there. Any word on Sharkeater? We thought we saw him a couple miles closer into the shore. Any update on Scarfus? We saw him out there with ya'll too. It is Sea Rover's skiff...I'm the shipmate. Do this, do that. Get him a beer. You know. Lol. We ended the day with a FWC rep measuring our fish, and asking us how many times we pissed in the Gulf on our fishing trip. lol... Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## Disco

Yellowrivermudder said:


> It was great to come across you boys out there...Sea Rover and I knew we'd find ya'll somewhere out there. Any word on Sharkeater? We thought we saw him a couple miles closer into the shore. Any update on Scarfus? We saw him out there with ya'll too. It is Sea Rover's skiff...I'm the shipmate. Do this, do that. Get him a beer. You know. Lol. We ended the day with a FWC rep measuring our fish, and asking us how many times we pissed in the Gulf on our fishing trip. lol... Tight lines!!! YRM


How many time you pissed in the gulf? Are you for real?:001_huh:


----------



## Sea Rover

No it was a joke. It was a biology study so they can ban all types of fishing not just snapper.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Sea Rover said:


> No it was a joke. It was a biology study so they can ban all types of fishing not just snapper.


I would not of let him touch my fish unless he was a warden!


----------



## knot @ Work

Forever, sounds like you need to find a girlfriend with money...

Lotsa couger's around lol.

:whistling:


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

knot @ Work said:


> Forever, sounds like you need to find a girlfriend with money...
> 
> Lotsa couger's around lol.
> 
> :whistling:


He's selling one of his combos. (Look in the Fishing Gear for Sale Section) He'll have a lil bit soon enough. If he wants to nab a cougar around here, he'd have to give up on fishing...I don't see that happening. Tight Lines!!! YRM


----------



## flukedaddy

Loruna said:


> But, but stabbing in the brain is so much fun...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9q3RB3eM9YQ


 
Thanks for turning me on to Richard Cheese. I have been wanting some good lounge music in my collection since Hangover movie came out. Dude can JAM.....Thanks


----------



## foreverfishing

Yellowrivermudder said:


> He's selling one of his combos. (Look in the Fishing Gear for Sale Section) He'll have a lil bit soon enough. If he wants to nab a cougar around here, he'd have to give up on fishing...I don't see that happening. Tight Lines!!! YRM


 
I guess im a day late and a dollar short but that aint my set-up man . no she'd be gone way before that happened. I was selling that for a buddy.


----------

